# feeding two dogs



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

It is so much fun. I forgot how uttely picky babies were. So, I put Rockys bowl down first, and Tuck always flies for it, because, you know, it is better when its not your own. Rocky will actually move out of the way and watch his new little brother atempt to eat his meal. I quickly swoop in, scoop Tuck up and take him to his own food dish, which, of course, is not nearly as yummy cause it is for him.

So I was mixing wet food in with the kibble for the first few days to try and make it more yummy. Tuck seems to prefer dry to moist (what is up with that?) So I stopped mixing. Well now, Rocky went on protest this morning, of his dry kibble, and Tuck also did what older brother was doing, as in protest....I can only assume because he wanted to eat big brothers kibble instead of his own.

Darn kids are going to drive me to eating a tub of ice cream.

I feed Rocky in the living room and Tuck in the kitchen. How do you all keep them out of eachothers food? Sometimes I take Tuck to the couch and have him eat there, next to me. It sems like the entire time Rocky has food, Tucker is trying to get to it, and will not settle till it is gone. He is a monster I tell you, horrible little monster.

 love him to death though


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine did that when they were pups, but as they got older , I'd just say uh uh and they continue at their own bowl. Laurel is my slow eater and the Yorkies devour theirs, so I stay there while Laurel finishes, but they don't try, as long as I'm right there.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

That is pretty comical. 
I feed mine in their crates. Even though they eat exact same food, but I want to make sure they actually ate theirs. Sofia is a chow-hound and Destiny always takes her time to chew.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

You paint a funny picture of meal time. Mine worked it out, don't know how, but they worked it out on their own. Dusty to the left, Jasper to the right and no one visits the others plate, even if there if food left in it (I'm talking to you Jasper!). But then again, they were older when I got them and they eat the same thing. Sorry, not advice, just a chuckle at your story!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok so I've been MIA for several months so I know I don't know the history here. But why are you feeding 2 different things? I've found that by having more then 1 dog, it seems to stop any and all pickyness. I feed mine all at the same time and within a foot of each other. They do have to sit quietly before I put their food bowl down. They all eat from their own bowls, but when they are done, they go to each other bowls to lick them because they are sure someone missed a bit.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Ok so I've been MIA for several months so I know I don't know the history here. But why are you feeding 2 different things? I've found that by having more then 1 dog, it seems to stop any and all pickyness. I feed mine all at the same time and within a foot of each other. They do have to sit quietly before I put their food bowl down. They all eat from their own bowls, but when they are done, they go to each other bowls to lick them because they are sure someone missed a bit.


I am using fromm gold puppy for Tucker who is 13 weeks now, and Rocky is currently on fromm pork and applesauce. Tucker just joined us about a week ago 

I took some pics for you guys, I will post them later. They are not the best seeing as how my boys know just when to move, or turn a head.....little brats. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

shellbeme said:


> I am using fromm gold puppy for Tucker who is 13 weeks now, and Rocky is currently on fromm pork and applesauce. Tucker just joined us about a week ago
> 
> I took some pics for you guys, I will post them later. They are not the best seeing as how my boys know just when to move, or turn a head.....little brats. :HistericalSmiley:


So again, why are you feeding 2 different foods? The Fromm's Gold is not nearly the same quality as the Four Star. And the Four Star is an all life stage food. A much better food for your puppy.

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> So again, why are you feeding 2 different foods? The Fromm's Gold is not nearly the same quality as the Four Star. And the Four Star is an all life stage food. A much better food for your puppy.
> 
> Can't wait to see pics!


I had no idea Fromm made an ALL STAGES formula. Learn something new everyday here. I too have same problem feeding two. I am feeding her Fromm gold puppy, and him Fromm non grain. He wants hers. He can't handle grains. Do you happen to know if the all stages four star comes in non grain? Many times small town pet stores (like mine) only offer a few formulas to choose from.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh good gravy, I didnt realize the pork was all life stages too. Bah I wasted money on the gold. Well good news is I can use the same for both, but I bet you the little monster will still run for big brothers bowl  I will let you all know how dinner goes tonight!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My experience is exactly the same as Crystal's---right down to sit, stay, wait before they get their food, and the bowl check out AFTER each has licked the platter clean.
I have always had them both on the same food, as Lisi came to me on a lower protein food as a 5 month old pup. It did take me a little while to transition her to "home cooked" in the PM as I did not want to upset her stomach. She was also picky when she came to me---probably more out of excitement & newness than lack of hunger. Neither of mine can get enough to eat ever---no matter how much they get!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have the same problem at my house. And all my dogs eat the same food! They all think each other's food is better. I'm thinking about feeding them all in separate rooms because the kitchen is a mess after they're done in there!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

reanut1379 said:


> I have the same problem at my house. And all my dogs eat the same food! They all think each other's food is better. I'm thinking about feeding them all in separate rooms because the kitchen is a mess after they're done in there!


:smrofl:
I would keep feeding them in the kitchen, otherwise you will have to clean more rooms!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> I had no idea Fromm made an ALL STAGES formula. Learn something new everyday here. I too have same problem feeding two. I am feeding her Fromm gold puppy, and him Fromm non grain. He wants hers. He can't handle grains. Do you happen to know if the all stages four star comes in non grain? Many times small town pet stores (like mine) only offer a few formulas to choose from.


There are 7 formulas in the Four Star Line. All of them are All Life Stage. FOUR of them are grain free and 3 of them are not. The Grain Free Formulas are Game Bird, Beef Frittatta, Salmon Tunalini, and Surn N Turf. If someone carries Fromm's, they can order whatever you would like from Fromm's since it comes through a distributor. Don't be afraid to ask. :thumbsup:



shellbeme said:


> Oh good gravy, I didnt realize the pork was all life stages too. Bah I wasted money on the gold. Well good news is I can use the same for both, but I bet you the little monster will still run for big brothers bowl  I will let you all know how dinner goes tonight!


That's what I was wondering and asking so many questions. Most small, independent pet stores will take food back...even if opened. Yes you may pay a little more but you are getting so much more back in service, advice and education. One of my biggest pet peeves with so many offering links to places that have no service, no advice, no education, but can buy in such mass quantities that they can sell much lower then the mom and pop type stores. I'd take the Gold back and start your puppy out on the better food.



edelweiss said:


> My experience is exactly the same as Crystal's---right down to sit, stay, wait before they get their food, and the bowl check out AFTER each has licked the platter clean.
> I have always had them both on the same food, as Lisi came to me on a lower protein food as a 5 month old pup. It did take me a little while to transition her to "home cooked" in the PM as I did not want to upset her stomach. She was also picky when she came to me---probably more out of excitement & newness than lack of hunger. Neither of mine can get enough to eat ever---no matter how much they get!


I have to marvel at all those that have picky eaters. Mine act like I'm STARVING them! :HistericalSmiley: Callie was supposedly a picky eater too. Got her at 9 months and I still chuckle when I remember feeding her the first time. I didn't transition from the kibble she had been on at all. She started to very delicately eat her food and all of a sudden realized the other 2 were finished! She had that actual 'double take' look of 'holy cow! I'd better eat mine fast before they get it!' look!!! She can keep up with the other 2 just fine now. :wub:

I do have to say that it is very easy to have a picky eater when you only have one. And it's very difficult when you have multiples to have them eat something different. They always want what the other one has because they are sure it has to be better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It does take Liesl longer to eat for 2 reasons--she actually chews her food and her mouth is so tiny that it takes more time to chew. 
Did I say "her mouth is tiny?" --well, I meant when she eats, not when she barks! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok I already have all stages and NEVER knew it. Good lord! I too wasted $ on the puppy food. Thank you! I have not switched Sammie to a lower protein yet


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Did I say "her mouth is tiny?" --well, I meant when she eats, not when she barks! :HistericalSmiley:


hahaha... I love that!!!:smrofl:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I started feeding them both the pork and applesauce with some wet mixed in and they have been sticking to their own bowls till clean


----------

